# New Rules for Marriage to Mexican Citizen?



## paulsal

Hello,

I have been reviewing the previous Threads regarding those Americans who want to marry a Mexican Citizen, and there seems to be mixed information.

Alot of this information seems to be out-dated concerning the FM3 Visa.

Could someone explain what the new rules are for marriage to a Mexican Citizen?

1. What is the type of Visa issued after a Mexican Marriage Certificate is obtained?
Residente Temporal? Residente Permanente? INM visa status to "married to a Mexican citizen"?

2. What are the requirements exactly from me the US Citizen?
I have my Birth Certificate Apostilled, as well as, my US Passport.
I have read that some places require Health Exams and Tourist Visa.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Willz

I just got married here in September and this is what I needed to show to the offices here in Mexico:
Original borth certificate, apostille of original birth certificate, and both of those documents officially translated into spanish here in mexico
Letter of proof of non-marrige (from government center in your state capitol city), that letter apostilled, and then both of those officially translated into spanish here in mexico (find an office that would do it)
any visa is OK. You need a health exam prooving you're both of good health and a blood test.
I think that was it. 
And you dpn't get any visa right away. It takes two years of being married and living in Mexico to be able to apply for permanet residence.
Hope this helps!
PS: go to the civil office in your colonia and ask them for a paper with all the requirements


----------



## conorkilleen

Willz said:


> I just got married here in September and this is what I needed to show to the offices here in Mexico:
> Original borth certificate, apostille of original birth certificate, and both of those documents officially translated into spanish here in mexico
> Letter of proof of non-marrige (from government center in your state capitol city), that letter apostilled, and then both of those officially translated into spanish here in mexico (find an office that would do it)
> any visa is OK. You need a health exam prooving you're both of good health and a blood test.
> I think that was it.
> And you dpn't get any visa right away. It takes two years of being married and living in Mexico to be able to apply for permanet residence.
> Hope this helps!
> PS: go to the civil office in your colonia and ask them for a paper with all the requirements


I can vouch for the above. Although the office in OAXACA did not ask for the Letter of proof of non marriage. Willz, can elaborate on this? Is it common? what proof do you need to prove that you are not married?

Conor


----------



## Willz

I got married in Guanjuato and here they require that document. It's a document saying that I am not married. I had to go to my state capitol (Hartford, CT) and at the offices there I gave them my driver's license and filled out a form and they gave me the document in like 15 minutes (costs about 20 bucks). Don't ask at your town hall - they told me it didn't exist. But I called the offices in Hartford and they said yes it does exist and I went down the next day and did it.
Dont forget to get it apostilled and then translated here in mexico.


----------



## conorkilleen

Willz said:


> I got married in Guanjuato and here they require that document. It's a document saying that I am not married. I had to go to my state capitol (Hartford, CT) and at the offices there I gave them my driver's license and filled out a form and they gave me the document in like 15 minutes (costs about 20 bucks). Don't ask at your town hall - they told me it didn't exist. But I called the offices in Hartford and they said yes it does exist and I went down the next day and did it.
> Dont forget to get it apostilled and then translated here in mexico.


Got it. Thanks! I may get it anyway. I am going next week to Columbus Ohio to get my Birth Certificate apostilled so I will as about the letter about not being married. Better safe than sound.

I'll be getting officially married in Oaxaca this coming August.

They only asked for the Birth Certificate Apostille and translated, my passport and temp resident visa, and a blood test (no more than 15 days old)


----------



## joaquinx

Willz said:


> It's a document saying that I am not married. I had to go to my state capitol (Hartford, CT) and at the offices there I gave them my driver's license and filled out a form and they gave me the document in like 15 minutes (costs about 20 bucks).


If the document states that you not married in the state of Conn and you were married in the state of NY, what that say about the Mexican requirements? I guess it crossing the 'i's and dotting the 't's. :noidea:

Anyway, here's wishing you much happiness.


----------



## Willz

joaquinx said:


> If the document states that you not married in the state of Conn and you were married in the state of NY, what that say about the Mexican requirements? I guess it crossing the 'i's and dotting the 't's. :noidea:
> 
> Anyway, here's wishing you much happiness.


That's a really good point. I thought about that too, but Registro Civil said that was all I needed.


----------



## Lorij

We got married in Huatulco Oaxaca, a Judge from Pochutla performed our ceremony. I had to have my birth certificate (mine was not apostilled) my FMM tourist card, and my passport,and we both had to have medical certificates from a doctor there no more than 14 days before the wedding date.


----------



## Eldora

Hi I new to the forum, I was very interested in this tread as I just got engaged to my Mexican girlfriend we were looking to get married in Feb 7th 2015, would the paperwork be the same, I am English????? Thank you


----------



## A gringo

I just got married to a Mexican citizen on Dec. 17th. Although the requirements for becoming married list that you need Proof of no former marriage, it was not asked for here in Chihuahua when I got married, however this depends on each individual Registro Civil because others did ask for me to present this. Neither did I have to present any paperwork from immigration allowing me to marry (thankfully because my visas have expired and I am living here illegally). Again this was another paper asked for by the main RC. You will need an apostilled birth certificate that has been translated. The local university often has such service. What I don't think anyone has mentioned is that if your fiancé is not from the state you are getting married in, you will need to ask for an official copy of her "acta de nacimiento" no older than 6 months. It is advised that you do not go to your physical until after you have chosen your date. There are many clinics that offer these tests. We only had to get physicals, but on the paperwork it says you need blood tests too. It is common to find a doctor next to a generic pharmacy that can give you your prenuptial physical.the most common is Farmacias Similares. Upon marrying you must go to the local immigration office, Instituto Nacional de Migración. Do not get sent to the SRE, which is what happens to me today before I got directed to the migration office. Beyond this I cannot tell you from personal experience, I am going tomorrow hopefully to talk to them about getting residency. I can however tell you from my research, there are no longer FM forms, Mexico has instead begana system of Visitante visas, Residente Temporal visas and Residente Permanente visas. To achieve permanent residency, you normally must live in Mexico under aresidente temporal status for 4 years. However once you are married, this number drops to two years. HOWEVER, these two years must be concurrent with 2 years as a temporary resident and you cannot do this on a tourist visa (according to my research). As well, you must start the process for a temporary visa in your home country from a Mexican Consulate if it is your first time applying for temporary residency. You will also need to take your birth certificate and your marriage license. Btw, after marriage, ask for an apostille of your marriage certificate (acta de matrimonio) and translate it to English officially, and the US can validate your marriage there as well. Additionally, if your wife works, you may be able to take your marriage certificate to the seguro social, or IMSS, and gain access to Mexico's healthcare system for free. (This is what I did) good luck with your marriage process.


----------



## A gringo

POLICY UPDATE: Today I made my way to the Instituto Nacional de Migracion office here in Chihuahua, (and pleasantly found a British bilangual school along the way). Apparently it was a bad idea to go without any form of valid visa, as the agent told me I was very close to the throws of deportation walking into an immigration office knowing I have nothing, but nevertheless, I got answers. She confirmed that a temporary resident visa costs around 3200 pesos (for one year). Permanent residency requires 4 years of temporary residency and costs around 3800 pesos. If you are married to a Mexican she said that it does not reduce the amount of time you must be here, HOWEVER if you have a Mexican child, bring his birth certificate and you may gain permanent residency immediately. For them to do any figuring of how it will work for your situation, you will need to bring your tourist visa, currently and still known as an FMM, Forma Migratoria Multiple. Hope this helps.


----------



## AlanMexicali

A ****** said:


> POLICY UPDATE: Today I made my way to the Instituto Nacional de Migracion office here in Chihuahua, (and pleasantly found a British bilangual school along the way). Apparently it was a bad idea to go without any form of valid visa, as the agent told me I was very close to the throws of deportation walking into an immigration office knowing I have nothing, but nevertheless, I got answers. She confirmed that a temporary resident visa costs around 3200 pesos (for one year). Permanent residency requires 4 years of temporary residency and costs around 3800 pesos. If you are married to a Mexican she said that it does not reduce the amount of time you must be here, HOWEVER if you have a Mexican child, bring his birth certificate and you may gain permanent residency immediately. For them to do any figuring of how it will work for your situation, you will need to bring your tourist visa, currently and still known as an FMM, Forma Migratoria Multiple. Hope this helps.


2 things in the above post and your previous post on the "Introduction to the Fourm - Tell us about yourself" thread are incorrect.

1. You need to apply at a Mexican Consulate when wanting a Residente Temporal visa when married to a Mexican National and using the "Vinculo Familiar" law. Not so. You need a current valid tourist FMM card and go to your local INM office for processing in Mexico.

2. If you have a Residente Temporal and got it because you used the "Vinculo Familiar" law because you are married to a Mexican National she [INM clerk] said you STILL need to be on the RT for 4 years until going to RP staus. Not so. It is 2 years in this case.


----------



## A gringo

Thank you Alan, I believe it is important to correct what is not true from what I have been told. It is good news to hear both of these are not true. I was surprised too to hear the INM agent tell me that being married does not alter the needed duration, in fact I partly repeated her question because every website I read told me otherwise and she still told me no. I was not sure if it was a change of policy starting as of 2014 or just a malinformed INM agent. I recorded some of our conversation and if I can find a way to upload it, I may post it for additional information.


----------



## AlanMexicali

A ****** said:


> Thank you Alan, I believe it is important to correct what is not true from what I have been told. It is good news to hear both of these are not true. I was surprised too to hear the INM agent tell me that being married does not alter the needed duration, in fact I partly repeated her question because every website I read told me otherwise and she still told me no. I was not sure if it was a change of policy starting as of 2014 or just a malinformed INM agent. I recorded some of our conversation and if I can find a way to upload it, I may post it for additional information.


I think you have to be clear in mentioning you want to apply under the "Vinculo Familiar" law and not under the law using the regular route most first timers have to go. If you did not clearly state this then your information would have followed the normal route all first timers must follow. Saying you are married to a Mexican National and not requesting "Vinculo Familiar" requirements might have had you not getting the right information.

In fact the "Vinculo Familiar" law and rules state a spouse of a Mexican National can get a RP without going to RT for 2 years but in practice they have you go 2 years on a RT first before giving you a RP.


----------



## lon3555

Ok but how does it work when you want to be married in mexico and then bring your wife to the USA. What is the process?


----------



## RVGRINGO

It will not be easy, and may take a long time to get a visa. 
Check the consular websites or visit the US consulate in your part of Mexico.


----------



## Pastel de nata

Hello! I was already married (in my home country) to my Mexican husband, so for my Residencia Temporal we needed: 
- My birth certificate - apostilled and translated, and the apostille also translated 
- Our overseas marriage certificate - apostilled and translated as above
- His ID papers
- Taken to the Registro Civil in order for our marriage to be registered in Mexico.

Then for my residence permit: 
- The INM application form filled in 
- Registration on INM's website
- A letter from me stating that I wanted "Solicitud de cambio de condición de estancia a residente temporal por vinculo familiar" stating that I was economically dependent on my husband
- Letter from him stating that he's willing to pay for me
- Copies of a bank statement of his showing sufficient funds
- Copies of the marriage and birth certificates (in the end INM didn't need to see originals!!)
- My passport: original and copy
- The immigration form: original 
- 4 'infantil'-size photos: front and profile
- Proof of address: a utility bill 
... I think that's it! Oh, and you have to pay two fees and hand in proof of payment, with photocopies, from the bank. 
You can follow the progress of your application online but that didn't help me much: turned out my permit was ready to pick up, but the website only said "no info - either we need more documents or not" or something like that. 

Then I applied for a Permiso de Trabajar which was straightforward and mainly needed new copies of many of the documents I'd already handed in to apply for the Residencia... including the photos... and in the end they gave me another card that was almost exactly the same as the Residencia Temporal, only with the text 'Permiso de Trabajar' at the bottom. Costs something like 2800 pesos. INM take your old card when they process the last steps of the new one, so I missed a few SAT appointments because I didn't have a physical residence card at that moment. 
Then you can register as a taxpayer! Wohoo!


----------



## mcn

paulsal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been reviewing the previous Threads regarding those Americans who want to marry a Mexican Citizen, and there seems to be mixed information.
> 
> Alot of this information seems to be out-dated concerning the FM3 Visa.
> 
> Could someone explain what the new rules are for marriage to a Mexican Citizen?
> 
> 1. What is the type of Visa issued after a Mexican Marriage Certificate is obtained?
> Residente Temporal? Residente Permanente? INM visa status to "married to a Mexican citizen"?
> 
> 2. What are the requirements exactly from me the US Citizen?
> I have my Birth Certificate Apostilled, as well as, my US Passport.
> I have read that some places require Health Exams and Tourist Visa.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


You need to ask your Registro Civil what they want exactly because it can vary between offices, even between those within the same city. For me, our office wanted passport, FMM (the 'tourist visa'), birth certificate with Apostille translated by a perrito traductor only, and proof of Mexican address (I had none, but my partner's sufficed). Medicals were not required. Ours was fussy with photocopies we had to supply, too (two of this, one of that, etc.).


----------



## AlanMexicali

mcn said:


> You need to ask your Registro Civil what they want exactly because it can vary between offices, even between those within the same city. For me, our office wanted passport, FMM (the 'tourist visa'), birth certificate with Apostille translated by a perrito traductor only, and proof of Mexican address (I had none, but my partner's sufficed). Medicals were not required. Ours was fussy with photocopies we had to supply, too (two of this, one of that, etc.).


Medical certificate no but a blood test checking for AIDS is a document given to couples who are about to be married by the Secretary of Salud laboratorios in cities throughout Mexico. It cost us $23.00 pesos each and takes a few minutes and you pick up the document in a day or two. I think it is a federal rule or law.

"Prenuptial certificate


This is a requirement to marry legally in Mexico. It consists in performing a blood test that will determine whether any venereal disease (such as HIV or syphilis) that threatens the health of the couple. Similarly, the type of blood is tested to determine what kind of RH possess. If the RH of women is negative and a child with an Rh positive this could result in a second pregnancy the destruction of erythrocytes of the child whose main consequence is the abortion or various complications in the newborn if not immunized the expectant mother to be."

Laboratorios Valher |


----------



## ojosazules11

AlanMexicali said:


> "Prenuptial certificate
> ...
> Similarly, the type of blood is tested to determine what kind of RH possess. If the RH of women is negative and a child with an Rh positive this could result in a second pregnancy the destruction of erythrocytes of the child whose main consequence is the abortion or various complications in the newborn if not immunized the expectant mother to be."
> 
> Laboratorios Valher |


Interesting that they check the Rh factor prior to marriage. I guess it kind of makes sense to know ahead of time (prior to having babies) if the couple is Rh incompatible and take the appropriate precautions.

In Canada, generally only the mother is tested and only during pregnancy. The risk of incompatibility only arises if the mother is Rh negative and father Rh positive - if mother is Rh positive there is no risk to the fetus. So an Rh neg mother will automatically get the preventive treatment during pregnancy to prevent risk to future pregnancies, regardless of father's blood type (even though if both are Rh neg there is no risk).

Imagine if both spouses are Rh negative, so no preventive treatment is given during the pregnancy, but WHOOPS, hubby isn't really daddy! So best to be on the safe side, and treat all Rh neg women preventatively during each pregnancy.


----------



## mcn

AlanMexicali said:


> Medical certificate no but a blood test checking for AIDS is a document given to couples who are about to be married by the Secretary of Salud laboratorios in cities throughout Mexico. It cost us $23.00 pesos each and takes a few minutes and you pick up the document in a day or two. I think it is a federal rule or law.
> 
> "Prenuptial certificate
> 
> 
> This is a requirement to marry legally in Mexico. It consists in performing a blood test that will determine whether any venereal disease (such as HIV or syphilis) that threatens the health of the couple. Similarly, the type of blood is tested to determine what kind of RH possess. If the RH of women is negative and a child with an Rh positive this could result in a second pregnancy the destruction of erythrocytes of the child whose main consequence is the abortion or various complications in the newborn if not immunized the expectant mother to be."
> 
> Laboratorios Valher |


Not in the D.F. We got married recently and there was no need to supply anything medical. The rules must have changed fairly recently. Here's a brief bit of info I found at the Chopo Laboratory website:
*Cada registro civil tiene diferentes requisitos, por ejemplo en el DF ya NO solicitan estudios prenupciales, en el Estado de México solicitan un estudio (VDRL) y en algunos estados de la república pueden solicitar entre 3 a 5 estudios de laboratorio (VIH, Grupo Sanguíneo, VDRL, etc).
Chopo tu Laboratorio de Cabecera | Estudios Prenupciales


----------



## paulsal

*INM & Acto de Matrimonio*

I am an American Citizen and recently married a Mexican Citizen in DF, Mexico.

We received an Acto de Matrimonial, that was signed by the judge. We were told that we can pick-up the actual Certificate of Marriage within a few days.

We were told that we must deliver this Acto de Matrimonial to the INM Office within 6 days. However, a friend who is also a foreigner married to a Mexican 2 years ago, insists that we have 10 days to deliver the form.

The Administrator at the Registro Civil, where we performed out Civil Wedding, indicated that we needed to bring and leave the original Acto de Matrimonial with the Migracion, and return the 2nd copy of the Acto de Matrimonial to her office within 6 days. I'm not sure if it's 6 days or 10 days.

1. I need to know what is the purpose of this?

2. Is it simply to notify INM that this marriage has taken place?

I know that there is a 2nd process in order to obtain a Residente Temporal Visa, which I wanted to do at a later date.

3. Can the Mexican Citizen who I married simply drop off the Original Acto De Matrimonial to INM? Or must the foreigner bring the document?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

lon3555 said:


> Ok but how does it work when you want to be married in mexico and then bring your wife to the USA. What is the process?


It _can_ be a long process, 12 - 20 months. Juarez is where things will bog down.

https://travel.state.gov/content/visas/en/immigrate/family/fiance.html


----------



## perropedorro

Wow, a zombie thread revived. I'm not really sure, but thinking that INM only needs to see your acta de matrimonio along with your and spouse's birth certificates when you apply for the Residente Temporal. Perhaps my case is different, being married to a Mexican 25 years ago legally in Nevada. Come retirement time and we're ready to move here, we had it legalized in Colima 3 months ago which got me my RT. Now the clock is ticking to put in the two year Mexican domicile requirement for citizenship---as per Article 30, B2 of the Constitution. Is that what you're going for?


----------



## paulsal

Thanks for responding, I think there are 2 parts of this. What you were talking about was the application of the Residente Temporal Visa. 

My American friend who married a Mexican Citizen indicates that it is crucial to notify the INM and bring and leave the original Acto de Matrimonial with the Migracion, or else the Marriage would be cancelled.


----------



## perropedorro

paulsal said:


> ... or else the Marriage would be cancelled.


Sounds like some serious sh..... It's good you're thoroughly investigating it and not relying on my guesses, given my case is somewhat different. Anyway, best of luck on this.


----------



## tcreek

A ****** said:


> POLICY UPDATE: .... HOWEVER if you have a Mexican child, bring his birth certificate and you may gain permanent residency immediately. For them to do any figuring of how it will work for your situation, you will need to bring your tourist visa, currently and still known as an FMM, Forma Migratoria Multiple. Hope this helps.


I was not aware of this.

Anyone knows how that works, or reference to that?

I am married to a Mexican national, and we have a child together. We were married in the US, and child born in the US. I do know Mexican laws were changed to allow a child born to a Mexican citizen outside the country is a Mexican citizen.

We are all in Mexico now, however we don't live together as husband and wife anymore. Actually I have been staying here on FMMs for a while now.

Armed with this information, I think I will hit her up for helping me get this done. And I recently obtained the Apostille on our marriage certificate, and our child's record of birth. So I am sure this will help speed things along.


----------



## AlanMexicali

paulsal said:


> Thanks for responding, I think there are 2 parts of this. What you were talking about was the application of the Residente Temporal Visa.
> 
> My American friend who married a Mexican Citizen indicates that it is crucial to notify the INM and bring and leave the original Acto de Matrimonial with the Migracion, or else the Marriage would be cancelled.


It is posible this is a newer rule or policy of the INM as some Foreigner posters who were married in Mexico to a Mexican National in the last couple of years didn´t mention needing to do this.


----------



## AlanMexicali

tcreek said:


> I was not aware of this.
> 
> Anyone knows how that works, or reference to that?
> 
> I am married to a Mexican national, and we have a child together. We were married in the US, and child born in the US. I do know Mexican laws were changed to allow a child born to a Mexican citizen outside the country is a Mexican citizen.
> 
> We are all in Mexico now, however we don't live together as husband and wife anymore. Actually I have been staying here on FMMs for a while now.
> 
> Armed with this information, I think I will hit her up for helping me get this done. And I recently obtained the Apostille on our marriage certificate, and our child's record of birth. So I am sure this will help speed things along.


No change in law or the Mexican Constitution. Any child born to a Mexican National is automatically a Mexican citizen no matter what country they were born in. Bring in the proof and get a passport for them. Without doing that they are considered a citizen of the country they were born in and actually need to get FMM tourist cards to be legally inside Mexico.


----------



## Cristobal

AlanMexicali said:


> No change in law or the Mexican Constitution. Any child born to a Mexican National is automatically a Mexican citizen no matter what country they were born in. Bring in the proof and get a passport for them. Without doing that they are considered a citizen of the country they were born in and actually need to get FMM tourist cards to be legally inside Mexico.


Actually, the Constitution was changed during the Salinas regime to allow Mexicans to hold dual nationality. Prior to then it was one or the other, they had to choose although I believe it wasn't until they turned 18 yrs old when they were required to do so. The reasoning for the change was that the many Mexicans residing in the US that were eligible to apply for US citizenship were hesitant to do so because they would lose their Mexican citizenship. They of course needed US citizenship in order to vote there. Mexico felt that them having a vote would give them a more powerful voice in the US and help further their well being and help further immigration reform.


----------



## tcreek

Cristobal said:


> Actually, the Constitution was changed during the Salinas regime to allow Mexicans to hold dual nationality. Prior to then it was one or the other, they had to choose although I believe it wasn't until they turned 18 yrs old when they were required to do so. The reasoning for the change was that the many Mexicans residing in the US that were eligible to apply for US citizenship were hesitant to do so because they would lose their Mexican citizenship. They of course needed US citizenship in order to vote there. Mexico felt that them having a vote would give them a more powerful voice in the US and help further their well being and help further immigration reform.




Yes, according to this site , back in 1997 

Capítulo II De los Mexicanos Artículo 32

But where is the info on getting permanent residency?


----------



## ojosazules11

tcreek said:


> Yes, according to this site , back in 1997
> 
> Capítulo II De los Mexicanos Artículo 32
> 
> But where is the info on getting permanent residency?


Here is a link to the Mexican "Ley de Migración". Article 56 is found on pg. 21 (excerpt below - sorry I didn't translate it, but since you posted the above link to a Spanish website, I presume you can read Spanish, tcreek).

http://www.diputados.gob.mx/LeyesBiblio/pdf/LMigra_301014.pdf


"Artículo 56. Los mexicanos tendrán el derecho a la preservación de la unidad familiar por lo que podrán ingresar con o solicitar posteriormente el ingreso de las siguientes personas extranjeras:
I. Padre o madre;
*II. Cónyuge, al cual se le concederá la condición de estancia de residente temporal por dos años, transcurridos los cuales podrá obtener la condición de estancia de residente permanente, siempre y cuando subsista el vínculo matrimonial;*
III. Concubinario o concubina, acreditando dicha situación jurídica conforme a los supuestos que señala la legislación civil mexicana, al cual se le concederá la condición de estancia de residente temporal por dos años, transcurridos los cuales podrá obtener la condición de estancia de residente permanente, siempre y cuando subsista el concubinato;
IV. Hijos nacidos en el extranjero, cuando de conformidad con el artículo 30 de la Constitución no sean mexicanos;
V. Hijos del cónyuge, concubinario o concubina extranjeros, siempre y cuando sean niñas, niños y adolescentes y no hayan contraído matrimonio, o estén bajo su representación legal, y
VI. Hermanos, siempre y cuando sean niñas, niños y adolescentes y no hayan contraído matrimonio, o estén bajo su representación legal."



Elsewhere in the document, Articles 41 and 127 refer to being able to apply from within Mexico (rather than a consulate) when it is for reasons of family unity (these Articles also indicate you can apply from within Mexico for offers of employment and humanitarian reasons).


----------



## tcreek

Hey thanks for that valuable information


----------



## RPBHaas

I have recently gone through this process. 
I was married in September. The law allows up to 90 days to notify INM of a change of civil status, in this case married. After 90 days INM applies a fine for failure of notification.

As my RT visa expires this month, I was able to apply for my residente permanente visa due to the years of my RT visa. I also could have received a RT visa for 2 more years as I had married a Mexican citizen and then received my RP visa.


----------



## perropedorro

It depends on where and when you married a Mexican. I did 25 years ago in the U.S., recently had it validated in Mexico which got me an RT. With that and a two year wait to establish domicile, one qualifies for naturalization. Even the official at INM was unaware that in the case of marriage to a Mexican, the two years can be done with a Temporal rather than a Permanente, so he called the SRE (where you apply for citizenship) and confirmed it.


----------



## elsonador

Very interesting. I was just approved for my RT for two years but now I am wondering if I should have applied for the 3 year card as it appears after having RT for 2 years (and a remaining 6months on the card) you can apply for citizenship IF married to a Mexican.

Of course my wife and I have found different things on the SRE website than those that we have been told by INM and the SRE office in Chihuahua. So my question is can I use a 2 year RT to get citizenship or does it need to be 3 years because by the time I have 2 years legally in Mexico my card will essentially have expired???

Hmm nobody seems to give us a straight answer...thanks all!


----------



## AlanMexicali

elsonador said:


> Very interesting. I was just approved for my RT for two years but now I am wondering if I should have applied for the 3 year card as it appears after having RT for 2 years (and a remaining 6months on the card) you can apply for citizenship IF married to a Mexican.
> 
> Of course my wife and I have found different things on the SRE website than those that we have been told by INM and the SRE office in Chihuahua. So my question is can I use a 2 year RT to get citizenship or does it need to be 3 years because by the time I have 2 years legally in Mexico my card will essentially have expired???
> 
> Hmm nobody seems to give us a straight answer...thanks all!


You can apply with a RT visa/card after 2 years but need 6 months legal resident status left so you will need a 3 year RT card, or renew your 2 year RT or change to a RP visa/ card to apply.

http://sre.gob.mx/carta-de-naturalizacion-por-haber-contraido-matrimonio-con-varon-o-mujer-mexicanos


----------



## elsonador

AlanMexicali said:


> elsonador said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. I was just approved for my RT for two years but now I am wondering if I should have applied for the 3 year card as it appears after having RT for 2 years (and a remaining 6months on the card) you can apply for citizenship IF married to a Mexican.
> 
> Of course my wife and I have found different things on the SRE website than those that we have been told by INM and the SRE office in Chihuahua. So my question is can I use a 2 year RT to get citizenship or does it need to be 3 years because by the time I have 2 years legally in Mexico my card will essentially have expired???
> 
> Hmm nobody seems to give us a straight answer...thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> You can apply with a RT visa/card after 2 years but need 6 months legal resident status left so you will need a 3 year RT card, or renew your 2 year RT or change to a RP visa/ card to apply.
> 
> http://sre.gob.mx/carta-de-naturalizacion-por-haber-contraido-matrimonio-con-varon-o-mujer-mexicanos
Click to expand...

Thanks AlanMexicali, that is the exact page my wife and I found after being told different things by different government employees.

Today I'm headed to INM to attempt to tell them I want to cancel or switch my approved 2 yr RT (that I haven't finalized yet, I'm suppose to today with the fotos t huellas) for a 3 year RT, because quite frankly I don't wanna want in line and do the whole tramite process all over again in two years if I can just head to SRE and start the citizenship process....

We will see if they let me, I'm willing to redo the entire RT tramite right now to avoid going back in two years but I have a feeling they are going to tell me it's too late because I'm approved for 2 years.


----------



## AlanMexicali

elsonador said:


> Thanks AlanMexicali, that is the exact page my wife and I found after being told different things by different government employees.
> 
> Today I'm headed to INM to attempt to tell them I want to cancel or switch my approved 2 yr RT (that I haven't finalized yet, I'm suppose to today with the fotos t huellas) for a 3 year RT, because quite frankly I don't wanna want in line and do the whole tramite process all over again in two years if I can just head to SRE and start the citizenship process....
> 
> We will see if they let me, I'm willing to redo the entire RT tramite right now to avoid going back in two years but I have a feeling they are going to tell me it's too late because I'm approved for 2 years.


If you haven´t paid for the RT visa/card yet they will let you change to a 3 or 4 year RT card but you will need to pay again the $1124.00 peso application fee to do this. My friend did it when he had already paid for a 4 year RT card when he already had an old "imigrado" [permanent resident] visa and they told him to pay the processing fee and apply for a refund on the 4 year RT card payment he had made. He applied to SAT for the refund and it took almost a year to recieve.


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> If you haven´t paid for the RT visa/card yet they will let you change to a 3 or 4 year RT card but you will need to pay again the $1124.00 peso application fee to do this. My friend did it when he had already paid for a 4 year RT card when he already had an old "imigrado" [permanent resident] visa and they told him to pay the processing fee and apply for a refund on the 4 year RT card payment he had made. He applied to SAT for the refund and it took almost a year to recieve.


Once IMSS owed me a refund (long story), and it took about 6 months but they gave it to me. SAT owes me around $3000 pesos from 6 years ago. I am still waiting.


----------



## elsonador

Is the refund being paid according to what $3,000 pesos from 2010 were worth? Or will they be paying at the current value? 

SAT has refunded me very quickly in the past. Luck of the draw I suppose. 

By the way I ended up just accepting the 2 yr RT as I would have to repay the tourist visa FMM and redo the whole process....oh well I should still be able to get citizenship in 2-3 years is what I have been told...just one more trip to INM unfortunately.


----------



## perropedorro

elsonador said:


> Is the refund being paid according to what $3,000 pesos from 2010 were worth? Or will they be paying at the current value?


ound:
Really, I'm incredulous that SAT refunded you anything at all. I've never had much luck.


----------



## TundraGreen

elsonador said:


> Is the refund being paid according to what $3,000 pesos from 2010 were worth? Or will they be paying at the current value?
> 
> SAT has refunded me very quickly in the past. Luck of the draw I suppose.
> 
> By the way I ended up just accepting the 2 yr RT as I would have to repay the tourist visa FMM and redo the whole process....oh well I should still be able to get citizenship in 2-3 years is what I have been told...just one more trip to INM unfortunately.


I think it doesn't matter much whether it is $3000 pesos at 2010 value or at 2016 value, because I am pretty sure at this point I will never see the refund.


----------



## tcreek

I know a guy who recently entered into Mexico on an expired IMM expired from 2015. Apparently Customs and Border Protection sent Mexico a notice to immigration officials in Mexico which contained false and incorrect information. So he was returned on the next flight out.

Anyway, I got an email from him last week stating he is a Guadalajara, and just got married. Apparently he figured this would be easier to easier to fight on this side if he is married to a Mexican, than taking years to resolve in the US with FOIA requests and law suits.

So I guess that tells you the new rules of getting married.


----------



## gwennie147

*apostilled?*

What does it mean to have your birth certificate apostilled? and where do you go to get a birth certificate translated to Spanish?


----------



## TundraGreen

gwennie147 said:


> What does it mean to have your birth certificate apostilled? and where do you go to get a birth certificate translated to Spanish?


An apostilled birth certificate is one that is issued with certifications to meet an international standard. It complies with a Hague Treaty for use in other countries. Your local municipalidad will have a list of official translators. I paid about usd $75 to get an apostille birth certificate from my State of birth, then another mxn $300 to get it translated.


----------



## chuck846

TundraGreen said:


> An apostilled birth certificate is one that is issued with certifications to meet an international standard. It complies with a Hague Treaty for use in other countries. Your local municipalidad will have a list of official translators. I paid about usd $75 to get an apostille birth certificate from my State of birth, then another mxn $300 to get it translated.


And it has a shelf-life - no ?


----------



## TundraGreen

chuck846 said:


> And it has a shelf-life - no ?


I didn't notice. I also needed Constancias de no antecedentes criminales (Statements about the absence of a criminal record). I needed those both for Jalisco and Federal and those both had a shelf life.


----------



## gwennie147

*ugh*

Well my husband had a misdemeanor in Pennsylvania but he´s going to have naturalization papers before we move to Mexico hopefully.


----------

